# Convert video files to DVD



## Liz1990 (Apr 7, 2012)

I am looking for a program to convert video files of _any_ format to DVD discs (with menu subtitles etc.).

I am looking for either a paid program or freeware.

What I am looking for is a program that has better video and sound results than ConvertXtoDVD (that's the one I already have).

I do not know if this is the correct section for this thread, so I am sorry for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's always been easier (in my eyes anyway), to simply invest in hardware that can natively play the files. It saves the time and effort used to create DVD's. It's also cheaper in the long run.

In any case, you need to keep two things in mind. First, there isn't a single tool that supports "any" format. And those that try to support all formats, have to make sacrifices in quality to keep the program functional. Second, "all in one" solutions are notorious for not allowing user control and for having quality issues (related to the first issue noted above).

As for as "all in one" tools go, ConvertXtoDVD is one of the highest rated. If you want higher quality and/or more user control you will want to look at more limited tools or spend the money on a full function DVD Authoring App. 

Keep in mind, that the problem may not be the tool. Quality will NOT be better than the original file. And each time a file is converted to a different format, the quality is reduced. This is especially noticeable when you are dealing with files that are already low resolution/quality. This is another reason to simply get a player that supports the files directly.

All in One tools> All In One DVD Converters - VideoHelp.com Downloads
Authoring software> Authoring (DVD) - VideoHelp.com Downloads


----------



## Liz1990 (Apr 7, 2012)

Dogg said:


> This is another reason to simply get a player that supports the files directly.


What do you mean by this? Are there devices that play video files on the TV?

Thanks a lot for the reply!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Liz1990 said:


> What do you mean by this? Are there devices that play video files on the TV?
> 
> Thanks a lot for the reply!


There have been for years. Any Divx certified DVD player (the last 8 years or so) can play files without need for conversion to DVD. Now there are numerous devices that have hardware support for file playback: DVD Players, TV's, xBox, PS3, or standalone devices such as the WD TV Live.


----------



## Liz1990 (Apr 7, 2012)

Ok.

I tried plugging my external HDD to the USB port of my TV and play a movie file. But the video was too dark and too small (i am using a 24 inch Sony TV). Any suggestions? The movie was a DVDRip. Maybe if i used a BRRip things would be better?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It would depend on the how the file was created. A "RIP" is basically two parts. First, the data has to be removed (ie: RIPped) from the DVD. Second, it has to be converted into a video format.

The first part, does not alter the data. You have the same data on your HDD that was on the disc. So if the video is different from the original, it was changed during the conversion process. Use a different tool for the conversion and/or choose a different output format.


----------

